# mini videos of DeCaf!!!



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

here are some videos i have made since i got DeCaf!!!!

this was like 2nd night i had him...





the 1st and only time i have seen him running in his wheel!!





the way he does his exercise!! which i dont mind!!


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww thoes are such cute videos. I love the one of DeCafe running on your bed. He is so sweet


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, he is adorable.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

he is soooo adorable!!!!the one of him on the bed is precious, theyre all precious theres too much to love about all of them


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

DeCaf is such a little cutie. Congrats.


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks you guys!!! he does that running in my bed every night!!! its sooo funny in person..


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

It must be in there genes becouse quilly does that running thing too it is so funny.
I was Just wondering how much food you put in with decaf becouse i am horrable at portion controll and always put way to much in there.


----------

